# Could this much grass cause impacted crop?



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

I let my chickens freerange today and I saw my hen Henny eating lots of grass. The amount in my hands is a emimate of how much she ate. I think she ate less but she did eat the big grasses and little ones as well. Will it go through her crop?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think that's alot. Mine got impacted once but it wasn't from grass. It was weeds and stalks.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Ok thanks for your answer!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My flock grazes like a cow/horse all day long.Never had a problem and they eat grass and other plants,including my tomatoes.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

They where eating my tomatoes too!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomato juice is an old timers treatment for impacted crop or gizzard. So chickens eating tomatoes is a good thing. I give my birds tomatoes that have gone real soft in the fridge, but not molded ones. I slice them in half let them have at it. No crop or gizzard issues.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's not a good thing when all my tomatoes have chicken bites in them...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I hear you CQ. I've had to chase my birds with the broom out of my garden grrrr.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

I've heard tomato plant leaves are toxic to chickens. Is this true?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If they eat a long enough piece of grass it very well could cause an impacted crop. Grazing and picking little bits off the grass is totally fine and how they normally consume grass, but a long piece can potentially wad up and cause issue. Usually seen when people pick the hens fistfuls of grass because they will slurp up the longer ones like spaghetti and end up with a wad of long strands that can't pass through. Little chicken pecks of grass won't do that, they can eat 10x what's in your hand


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Wyandotter said:


> I've heard tomato plant leaves are toxic to chickens. Is this true?


It's on the list of toxic plants, but mine eat them and are okay. Not saying one should feed the leaves to their birds, just that mine have and haven't had any problems.

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup they are toxic to horses too.


----------

